# Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - The End



## Tony Swinney

[EDIT] *You can miss out all of the pre-scape ramblings by jumping to half way down page5 when the fun starts    * [EDIT]

Hi all

This is more of a pre-journal at this stage really !

Iâ€™ve just bought an Osaka 260 set up to build my first proper planted tank, but having decided that I dont like the aluminium rim, or the bracing Iâ€™ve sold the tank, and am just ordering a new tank for the stand   .

I really want a very tidy looking, minimalist open-topped tank, so it will be braceless and rimless and 100cm x 45cm x 55cm high  8) .  I dont think the budget will stretch to full Opti-white, but I may have an Opti-white front panel put in.  

Thereâ€™ll be 2 filters running, one Eheim 2028, and a TetraTec 1200, thereâ€™ll also be an FE (thanks Dan   ) fed inline CO2 reactor ( thanks Ed    ) and an inline hydor heater.  Iâ€™m going to have 2 outlets drilled in the base - one for each filter, but the returns will be via a pair of glass lily pipes - which will be the only equipment visible.

Iâ€™ve spent along time debating whether to drill the tank, or have glass outlets over the top !  I really want a clean look and cleaning glass outlets is a right pain (and they easily break !) so Iâ€™m sure drilling is the way forward - Iâ€™m going to have 2 bulkheads put in for 20mm pipe, with only a 25mm length of pipe fixed to each.  My thinking is that Iâ€™ll then add pipe and elbows as neccessary to reposition the outlet at a suitable place behind the hardscape - any pipework will be hidden in the substrate, and the strainers behind hardscape / plants.  The pipework within the tank shouldnt need to be glued so would be movable for rescapes.  Can anyone forsee issues with this (apart form the leaking bulkhead scenario) ?  I know i could go with larger pipe, but it will be trickier to conceal in the tank, and if I used normal over-the-top outlets, they would only be 16mm anyway.

 Lighting will be a pair of the Osaka units, so 4 x 39w lamps, 2 â€˜Life-Gloâ€™ and 2 â€˜Power-Gloâ€™ T5HOâ€™s, suspended from the ceiling. Probably will only run one of them until the tank is established, giving just about 1.2 wpg.

As for whats going into the tank, well thats a bit of an unknown at the mo !  Iâ€™ve been scanning the pages of UKaps for the past few weeks gathering inspiration, and making a collection of tanks / plants that I really like, along with info as to what might work best.  My general tendancy is clean minimalism which might have taken me on a Iwugami route, but I do like redmoor roots in tanks so that may take me more towards the Nature look !   

Below are some of the tanks which inspire me.  I know itâ€™ll take a long time and many â€˜scapes to get anywhere near these beauties, but I figure if I get the hardware right in the first place, then rescaping and replanting is the enjoyable bit !

The livestock will include a cleaning crew of cory sterbia, botia striata, ottos and japonica shrimp, which are all over-populating the discus tank at the mo, and then a shoal of some sort.  Possible rummy's (though theres already a shoal with the discus so might go for something different) or I might go for a shoal of Angels  :?: 

Iâ€™ll keep you posted and seek your views and advice as my ideas develop - Iâ€™ve got about 4 weeks before the tank will be delivered !

Any thoughts and advice about the setup would be greatly appreciated !

Thanks for reading,

Tony   

Inspiration:






And my present Discus tank too (it has some planting going on !).  Might change the background on this though - black ? :





Cheers


----------



## mr. luke

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

i think black would do the tank some favours  show off the colours of the fish  although im pretty sure the botia's will kill the amanos promptly so you may want to revise that idea  ive also been informed that loaches can dammage plants through boredom etc so maybe best to leave them out? and get a few assasin snails


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

Hi mr.luke

Yeah I think black would be good too.  The botias and the amanos get on fine, but the amanos are quite big at about 2" so they're a good match for the Botias !  I did try Cherry shrimp a while ago, but the discus saw them off pretty quickly  

I guess waiting until the plants are established before introducing a couple of botias would be an idea incase they feast on the foliage.

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

I know George used Botia striata in almost all of his tanks till a couple of months ago and i don't think he had any problems?

All your plans look good pal although drilled is not my cup of tea because in time it will restrict you choice of aquascape, iwagumi for instance. Nice glasswear is just perfect IMO.

I can't believe you put my tank in with all those ADA bad boys! Made my day pal


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

Hi Dan

Your tank well deserves its place in there - one of the best IMO.  Despite my minimalist nature, a path through two 'trees' makes a cracking aquascape - might try to do it in a minimalist way  :?   

Know what you mean about the drilling, but the pipework will be under the substrate, and if i go iwagumi I'll reroute the pipes from the bulkhead to be behind the rocks.  I just dont want to have 2 outlets and 2 inlets on top of the tank.  I could do a single 40mm outlet and then split that in the cabinet to each filter - that would only leave one outlet in the base which would be at the back on the left.  That corner of the tank is in the corner of the room so will always be the higher level of substrate / hardscape or plants.

I've ordered the tank, but I'm sure I have a bit of time, before finalising the drilling, so I can ponder it some more !

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

OK, drilling decision has been made, and its.........no drilling.  Just got to save some pennies for the lily pipes now !   

Tank is ordered, so just gathering the other bits I need now.  More soon.

Tony


----------



## StevenA

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

Good descision on the drilling IMO    Would have been a brave move, lily pipes would look much nicer, and still go with you're minimalist look. Looking forward to seeing you're progress Tony, bet you can't wait for that new tank to arrive


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

Yep, its going to be a long 4 weeks !  Plenty of reading to do in preparation though, as well as the search for roots and rocks.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

Well the postie bought a rather large box this morning - full of Manzanita driftwood.  I bought it from a guy in Arizona who trades on APC as 'FishandTurtleJunkie' (thread is "Manzanita Driftwood").

He sells packages based on branch size, so I bought a 'nano' package and a 'large' package.  There's also alot more pieces in the box than was in his pics of the packages, which he said he does for international orders.  There are some lovely pieces in there, with stripey colouring, the packaging was excellent and delivery only took 7 days.  The cost was about Â£55 all in, which is not bad considering how much a piece of Redmoor costs !

Here's some pics.  The remote is there for scale, and the tape has 5ft showing.

Got some choices to think about now !

Tony


----------



## hellohefalump

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

brilliant wood!  amazing price too!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

Had a bit of a work bonus today, so have upgraded the tank to full opti-white  8) 

Cant wait for it to arrive now, been playing with wood layouts in the lounge tonight !!!   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> been playing with wood layouts in the lounge tonight !!!



and a few weeks have passed. lets see it then   that wood is CLASS!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

Your a bit eager I'm afraid Mark    A little bizarre though as I just checked the diary half an hour ago to see how long it had been !!!  Ordered on the 21st Jan, with a "4 - 5 week " delivery time so hopefully next week.  The manzanita wood has been soaking in a dustbin outside since it arrived - mostly under 10 inches of snow which would be a shock to Arizona timber I would think   

I'm feeling the pressure a bit now it seems your waiting to view it  - I'd better get some scaping practise in  

There'll be pics here the day it arrives (of it empty)   

Tony


----------



## beeky

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

Funny how you said you didn't like the Osaka tank. I've been thinking the same. I've got room for a 45 inch tank in an alcove, not quite 4' and thought about the Osaka's but I'd just prefer the cabinet. How are the cabinets put together? Are they decent quality?


----------



## browning IRL

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

Hi Beeky,

I have an OSAKA cabinet and I challenge you to find a better quality one out there. Its good and sturdy and if the weight of it was anything to go by its built to last as well as looking the dogs !

Cheers

John


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

Hi Beeky

Yep, I'd agree with John.  The top, base, sides and internal dividing walls are all 18mm board, and the doors / drawer front are 15mm.  The fixings are all Ikea style, so pretty strong too.  I havent put a tank on top of it yet, but I have absolutely no concerns about it !

The cabinet is 45.25" long though, so it might be tight in your alcove.

The cabinet,  lights and tank have to be ordered separately from the supplier, so any Fluval dealer can order the bits you want - paraquatics.co.uk list the bits on their site:

http://www.paraquatics.co.uk/paraquatics online.html

Though Swell have the complete 260 kit for Â£399 at the minute which is a pretty good price.


Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Osaka 260 - rimless and braceless too !*

So 6 weeks after ordering, the tank has arrived     

But its damaged, so is going back    

There's a chip out of the bottom corner of the base sheet (you can just about see it in the bottom left corner of the pic).

To say I'm gutted is an understatement.  All the AS arrived with the tank, the wood has soaked for 5 weeks, and is ready.  I even had my wife going away for this weekend to leave to play at 'scaping    !

The supplier has been brilliant, and are making a new tank asap for me, no problem there, but realistically its gonna be a 2 or 3 week wait   

Looking for a bright side, I'm really happy with the dimensions, and the quality of the build, and the clarity of the optiwhite is amazing.  

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Gutted mate 

At least you get a bit of time to play about with it before it goes back.


----------



## StevenA

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Oh Tony, I'm gutted for you mate    Looks like you'll have more time for planning than you thought


----------



## StevenA

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Got the replacement yet Tony?


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

dont know how i missed this, shame about the tank but i too would want a replacemnt for the price tag!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				Tourney said:
			
		

> Got the replacement yet Tony?



Nope   

Probably next week, they say.  Much as its awful having the damaged tank sitting next to me all day, and not being able to do much with it, I'm so stacked out with work I wouldn't have time to do it if it was OK  !

Pic below shows how it looks this morning !  Various bits of hardscape in there - quite like the stacked polystyrene look myself   

Also undecided on which light to use - rim mounted luminaire, or ceiling hung osaka lights, or I could hang the luminaire  :? ???  I think keeping the rim clear will be nice, so hanging one set of lights or the other.

Tony


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

You can suspend the arcadia lum's you need a kit for it though...


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Yeah, I've modified 2 arcadia suspension kits to hang the osakas at the minute.  Hanging is definately the way to go, just whether to use the osakas or the arcadia  :?:


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

The arcadia (Y) The osaka unit's aren't as pretty.


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Hi mate, thats looking good, pop a few more rocks around the base of the main ones and it'll be great!

I'd go for the Osaka lights, they really suit the cabinet and the reflectors are really good.


----------



## oatfish

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Hey, I'd say the Osaka lights as well, they seem to balance out the cabinet. The Arcadia looks "flimsy" (I know they are not though) compared to the hunk of a stand!  With all that polystyrene you could go a for a new style floating rock scape!?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

looking ace tonser. i think you need smaller polystyrene though to compliment the large stone....... iwagumi rules i'm afraid   

i bet your itching to get it running


----------



## vauxhallmark

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Looking good. From that photo the arcadia looks better looking to me - but I agree with Dan, the Fluval ones do go with the cabinet. I think you're in the best position to choose!

Tank looks very green - you sure they used optiwhite on it??? Could just be the photo.

Hope you get it sorted soon, those rocks look great.

Mark


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Thanks for your thoughts guys.



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi mate, thats looking good, pop a few more rocks around the base of the main ones and it'll be great!  I'd go for the Osaka lights, they really suit the cabinet and the reflectors are really good.



I like the slim profile of the arcadia, but then I like how the Fluvals match the cabinet   

As the fluvals are already hanging I'm going to go with them first, and keep the arcadia in reserve.



			
				oatfish said:
			
		

> With all that polystyrene you could go a for a new style floating rock scape!?



Yeah I'm going to tie HC to the poly and float it, tanks going to be called "The Flying Carpet"   



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> looking ace tonser. i think you need smaller polystyrene though to compliment the large stone....... iwagumi rules i'm afraid   -  i bet your itching to get it running



Thanks Mark - but if you count them, theres an odd number of poly bits    I'm just pleased i'm stacked with work, otherwise it would be doing my head in !

I still havn't decided if this is going to go Iwagumi style or manzanita based - might end up with both in there  



			
				vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Tank looks very green - you sure they used optiwhite on it??? Could just be the photo.


Yep, its a lot bluer in daylight, definitely optiwhite   

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Bet you can't wait for Tuesday mate


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

I was very excited about Tuesday Steve, but have just had a call to say that it wont be here until next Saturday   

That will be over 11 weeks since date of order !

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Oh mate, gutted   I hope you get some sort of compensation or at least some sort of sweetner...


----------



## samc

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

id be gutted too. iv been looking foward to see this running. cant imagine how annoyed you are


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Sorry if I missed it, but what are the dimensions of the tank? Looks a nice size to play about with


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Thanks guys.

Its 100 x 45 x 55 high James - just deep enough to reach the substrate comfortably    

Tony


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> Its 100 x 45 x 55 high James - just deep enough to reach the substrate comfortably
> 
> Tony


I'm planning a 90x60x60, but looking at the depth of that, 45cm might be fine... keep us posted mate, I'll keep my eye out


----------



## fish.com1

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Has the tank come yet Tony?


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Yep, the tank arrived Easter Saturday.......

but had a couple of "issues", so thats gone back too     

Awaiting news on when the next one will be here - hopefully it'll be 3rd time lucky and I'll be able to do something with all the substrate, and hardscape thats been waiting for its new home for a few weeks now.


----------



## StevenA

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Bad luck Tony, we'll keep everything crossed for the next one


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Its just arrived !  I finally have a good tank


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

great  So you probably will be using your wood before me  

Looking forward to it.


----------



## StevenA

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Great news Tony, at last   Looking forward to the journal.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Much as it pains me to wait even longer to get this tank up and running, I've decided to hang fire until after I've visited TGM next weekend.

I'm hoping the inspiration and information that I'll gain there will make the setup better   

Watch this space (but not for another week   )

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Well it was quiet in the studio on Friday, so I pulled the blinds, put on a bit of John Lee Hooker (  ) and let the scaping begin   3 days of tweaking later, and here it is   

One tank in particular that I really love is Luis Moniz 90*45*45 tank with the clear sand foreground , and the upright woods with bolbitis / fissidens on them - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3583&start=0.  So that coupled with an intoxicating weekend (in more ways than one!) at TGM last week, and Georges demo tank have inspired this scape   

Tech Specs first (the timer settings are for the initial couple of weeks):  

*Tank* - 100w x 45d x 55h  10mm Optiwhite, rimless and braceless (200L)
*Filtration* -Tetratec EX1200 & Eheim 2075 filters (total 2400 LPH), PM glassware
*CO2* - AquaMedic 1000 CO2 reactor, FE pressurised, solenoid on timer (8am - 2pm)
*Heat* - Hydor 300w inline 26ÂºC
*DayLights* - Arcadia luminaire 4 x 39w T5HO  (2 x Hagen Power-Glo, 2 x Hagen Life-Glo) on timers ( 2tubes only 10am - 4pm)
*Moonlight* - 18w Interpet MoonBlue T8 on timer (9am - 10.15am and 3.45pm - 7pm)
*Substrate* -ADA Aquasoil Malaya (18L), ADA Sarawak sand (5L), TGM gravels, 20 X TPN+ capsules & mulm embedded
*Hardscape* - Fossilised wood, Redmoor roots
*Fertiliser* - will be AllInOne Solution, dosed daily

So here goes with the hardscaping:


1. Take one clean tank...





2. Fill with Aquasoil Malaya...




3. Position the redmoor roots (thanks Steve   )...




4. Add some fossilised wood...




5. Replace the foreground malaya with Sarawak sand...




6. And finally, refine with graded gravels...




So there you go, simple as that  

The planting will be happening later this week, but in the meantime here are some more pics of the hardscape :

















As always, comments and critiques are always welcome (just dont recommend changing anything   )   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Joecoral

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

That's some fantastic hardscape you've got going on there Tony! I love the graded gravel, it really gives the scape some extra depth. Really looking forward to seeing this filled out. Any thoughts on what plants you'll be using?


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Looks stunning Tony!  That wood has got real character   Can't wait to see it full of plants now   I hope the wood hasn't dried out mate, just be warey when filling


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

now that's the best hardscape layout i've seen on this site for sometime. truly, very special indeed. the wood is killer mate.

you'll have fun keeping he sand etc in some kind of working order though


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Thanks guys.  I'm pleased with it so far, but its the plants that'll make or break it, and thats the tricky bit  

The wood soaked for a few days last week Steve, but now that I've taken 4 days to position it I think it might have dried out so I'm going to put a rock or 2 on it, and fill it very gradually with my fingers crossed !

As for plants, well there's going to be lots of mosses and bolbitis on the woods, and some crypt balansae and cyperus helferi coming up through the rear.  The foreground is undecided as yet, though I've got E Tennelus, E Acicularis and E Parvula I can use.  Maybe small crypts and pellia too ?  Any suggestions are welcome as I dont have anywhere near enough plant knowledge   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## samc

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

wow thats awsome layout there, could turn into a great scape


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> now that's the best hardscape layout i've seen on this site for sometime. truly, very special indeed. the wood is killer mate.
> 
> you'll have fun keeping he sand etc in some kind of working order though



 Thanks Mark, that means alot    I havent had two substrates before so I'm in for a steep learning curve I suspect 

Cheers Sam, I'm feeling the pressure already !!!

Tony


----------



## SKP1995

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Really liking that hardscape, I long for the day I can treat myself to an optiwhite tank!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Great hardscape Tony, that really worked out very well, has you say the planting is going to make it  looking forward to seeing it planted, so far 5 stars!!!


----------



## chump54

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

just have to add my wow at the wood... lovely. (I'm not experienced on the rock front) but the rocks look a little evenly spaced out. but plants will indeed make this a great scape.

lovely.

Chris


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

What a nice set of hardscape! One thing though, the grey rocks are all too similar in size and the fact that the are very evenly spaced and point all the same way really throw the eye. It'd be a huge improvement if they where more varied in size and postitioning, not beeing afraid to lie them on each other and stack bits on slopes till you have a nice varied set.


----------



## StevenA

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Fantastic Tony, I think you're scaping skills just went into another dimension  8) Seriously mate, very special


----------



## rawr

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Wow, that hardscape is top class mate!  As Garuf said, the stones are a bit clinical and to osimilar in size, just adding a few different sizes for a bit more variety would improve it much more but apart from that this should prove to be a great aquascape.


----------



## Goodygumdrops

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

I've just read this start to finish and all I can say is,all that waiting,all that wood from the States and you used Redmoor!!!!!  
(looks damn fine though).


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Excellent 

Can't help but think it needs more substrate around the wood though...


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Great start Tony. Any chance of a macro shot?  

What is the planned planting, or have you already mentioned it?

Dave.


----------



## Simon D

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Now _that_ is inspiring! I've got to get myself that kinda setup!

Well done aquascaper!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Thanks guys and gals   

I know what you mean about the rocks.  I think if I'd have had one more slightly bigger one that would have helped, but they are going to be pretty much covered up once its grown in, so I'm not too worried, and I'll probably tweak them a bit when I plant it   

As for the Manzanita wood, there wasnt enough to do what I wanted, so I'll save it until we get some more and use it in the next set up.

More substrate James - now that I can do     

Macro schmacro Dave   Maybe after I've roadtested one      Planting plan has been mentioned, but is still a little vague, except for lots of mosses and bolbitis on the woods - thoughts and suggestions welcome     

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

forget that stuff about the rocks mate, trust me, your planting choice can change everything. leave the hardscape as it is and choose wisely with plants. and don't ruin that layout because you'll start changing and questioning your self....don't do it!  

if needs be, sit with it for a couple of weeks. if you can get aquajournals nature book 1 and 3 for inspiration or even better just check out amanos work online. ada catalogues (nameley the 06' one) are great too.

 in and around that wood would be a great home for some crypts sp.   tenellus would rung rings around you in a set up like that although it is possible (amano does it) etc etc....

just live with it for a bit mate


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Sexy wood you got there, Tony!  

Looks familiar and pre-soaked already eh?! 

Well done mate.  Should be a real cracker.


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

That looks AWESOME, some of the best hardscape i've ever seen. Your plant choice is perfect, i can see big things for this one mate, no pressure  
I have some wicked Bolbitis which i'll put up tomorrow, i'm selling on behalf of a friend and no messin, it's the biggest and best i've ever seen, just holla if you want some.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> just live with it for a bit mate



Thanks mark - thats the plan     I'm set on the bolbitis / mosses look, and like what I've seen of Monosolenium tenerum but dont know much about it yet.  I'm not a huge fan of crypts on their own, as you can see 'through' them too much, but like them when they're in amongst something like e.tennelus or acicularis.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sexy wood you got there, Tony!
> Looks familiar and pre-soaked already eh?!
> Well done mate. Should be a real cracker.



Cheers George ( and welcome back  ) !  I can't say I was disappointed when you decided not to use it      I'm going to start spraying the wood today to try and keep some moisture in there, though I think it might have dried out alot already.  Time for some hefty weights, and slow filling   



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> That looks AWESOME, some of the best hardscape i've ever seen. Your plant choice is perfect, i can see big things for this one mate, no pressure



Easy Dan - I've got to get through the door you know    Thanks mate   I've PM'd ya re the bolbitis - sounds perfect.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Cheers George ( and welcome back  ) !  I can't say I was disappointed when you decided not to use it      I'm going to start spraying the wood today to try and keep some moisture in there, though I think it might have dried out alot already.  Time for some hefty weights, and slow filling


Thanks mate.

I'm glad the wood has gone to a good home.   It was too big for the TGM tank but looks perfect in yours...


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

hi,
perfect,just perfect.the long wait seem's worth while now  .


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

I'm drooling a little here lol

Can't wait to see this planted


----------



## jay

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

That hardscape really is, sexy!!
really nice placement of the wood. Good stuff


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Loving. It.


----------



## Joecoral

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Loving. It.



FACT!


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Cheers
> 
> Tony



Where did you get the inpiration for this Tony?  8)  lol.

Looks ace mate, I realy like the dramatic wood. You have also done well with your fossilised wood, not an easy rock to work with, but brilliant if you get it right.

You have done the easy bit, now to the next tricky step, planting...............

Well done mate, you should be happy with that!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> perfect,just perfect.the long wait seem's worth while now


Sure does Nelson, just got to add a plant or two now   



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see this planted


Me too James  



			
				jay said:
			
		

> That hardscape really is, sexy!!
> really nice placement of the wood. Good stuff





			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Loving. It.





			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> FACT!



Pleased you guys like it too   



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Where did you get the inpiration for this Tony?   lol.



Not sure what you mean Graeme  

Imitation is the greatest form of flattery and all that, so thanks for the inspiration    I'm really pleased with it so far, but am planting it up tomorrow or Friday, and I'm nervous as hell after the reception the hardscape has got    

If I dont post for a while you can assume it looked rubbish


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

I can say I hate it and it's horrible and even when planting it'll be horrible if it'll make you less nervous?    

I don't think you'll have too much trouble, what are your plans for plants? I know you're intending on using bolbitis, what other plants are tickling your fancies?


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*



			
				Graeme said:
			
		

> Where did you get the inspiration for this Tony?    .


I did say you should get some close-ups of the big'un online, Graeme   

Tony, this is incredible hardscape. I've been kidding myself I'll be able to do a good job on my first try, but really, this is just so outstanding, I realise it'll take me an age to get to even an acceptable standard.  I was wowed by the detailing on Graeme's tank and by the look of things, he could have set a whole new UK standard. 

Respect, chaps!


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Graeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the inspiration for this Tony?    .
> 
> 
> 
> I did say you should get some close-ups of the big'un online, Graeme
> 
> Tony, this is incredible hardscape. I've been kidding myself I'll be able to do a good job on my first try, but really, this is just so outstanding, I realise it'll take me an age to get to even an acceptable standard.  I was wowed by the detailing on Graeme's tank and by the look of things, he could have set a whole new UK standard.
> 
> Respect, chaps!
Click to expand...


I just dont get enough time to get creative with the photos of my 1800L, its work after all, and I have to prioritise. If It was at home, you might of been able to see some more shots.

Thats a hell of a statement Paul and im more than flattered you have said that, but well chuffed too, I'd like to think your right.

Tony - Moss it up big guy!
Cheers.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*



> I was wowed by the detailing on Graeme's tank and by the look of things, he could have set a whole new UK standard.


The truth.



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Imitation is the greatest form of flattery and all that, so thanks for the inspiration    I'm really pleased with it so far, but am planting it up tomorrow or Friday, and I'm nervous as hell after the reception the hardscape has got


And there's me thinking you were copying my layout!! Or was _I_ really copying Graeme's anyway...  

Whatever, it's top notch so far, Tony.

UKAPS Baby!!


----------



## oldwhitewood

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

I'm liking the layout a great deal, a subtle choice of stones and the wood placement is very good. You've opted to do something a little different here and that is to be appreciated.  8)


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

after seeing your sig i was amazed at the hardscape layout, like Mark said, some of the best on UKAPS, and perhaps in the UK too  

looking forward to seeing it planted...... no pressure...


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Brilliant Tony.


----------



## johnny70

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Stunning!! really really stunning!!


----------



## altaaffe

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Just read this from start to finish as well - absolutely fantastic.

Next you'll be saying it only took you a few hours and you were happy straight away.

Really though, first pic I saw, I thought - WOW


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*



			
				altaaffe said:
			
		

> Next you'll be saying it only took you a few hours and you were happy straight away.


I wouldn't be surprised.  I saw Tony playing with these before he bought them...


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

Yes, we had fun playing about in the clay trough at TGM when Tony was picking out the wood!  Good job he took a photo of what he'd decided... (Tony will know what I'm taking about here   )


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised. I saw Tony playing with these before he bought them...



You sure did !  Not sure what you were thinking back there though .....  






There'll be an update from me later   

Tony


----------



## flygja

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

I really like graded gravels these days and yours is one of the best I've seen. I'm in process of re-planning my foreground and yours will definitely be my inspiration. Like you said, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!

It's lucky that you guys get such nice driftwoods over there. It's less interesting over here, not as twisty.


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now featuring hardscape !)*

When it comes to the hardscape, I have always found that it has been going around in my head a month or two before anything goes in the tank. Come the day when it goes in, it doesn`t take me long at all (less than 30 mins). This only because I have been mulling it over for a good while previously. Once it is in, barring a few tweaks, it doesn`t get altered and the plants go in. 

For me, it is a bit like when you have completed an exam paper, but then go back and change an answer, always from the right answer to the wrong one. :? 

Having said that, it only works for me when I am using hardscape that I am familiar with. It takes a bit longer if it is some new stuff I have bought.

Dave.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Tony, this is incredible hardscape. I've been kidding myself I'll be able to do a good job on my first try, but really, this is just so outstanding, I realise it'll take me an age to get to even an acceptable standard.



Hi Paul, you might be surprised     Other than my little nano, this is my first 'scape, and is the first time I've used different substrates and gravels.  I think if you study alot of other scapes and form a good plan in your mind of how you want it to look, thats half the battle.  Most of the other half is finding the best materials you can to make your plan a reality.   Once your actually putting it together its a case of patience, and walking away from the tank and coming back to it with 'fresh eyes' alot of times (for me anyway)  

At this stage I'm quite happy to take from other peoples tank ideas (especially if those folks are of the scaping calibre of Messrs Farmer, Edwards and Moniz   )  to make the scape I want in my home, but moving forward it would be great to come up with something new and push standards even higher - thats the really hard bit   



			
				oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> I'm liking the layout a great deal





			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> after seeing your sig i was amazed at the hardscape layout





			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Brilliant Tony.





			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> Stunning!! really really stunning!!


Thanks for your compliments oldwhitewood, aaron, Dan and Johnny   



			
				altaaffe said:
			
		

> Next you'll be saying it only took you a few hours and you were happy straight away.


To be honest the redmoor fell into place fairly quickly. I had a strong idea of what I was after, inspired by Luis Moniz' tank, and it happened that George was also doing something similar at the TGM day.  Jim had pre-soaked some nice redmoor pieces which turned out to be too big for the demo tank, so Steve and I played for a while in the trough at TGM and came up with the layout.  The rocks on the other hand took a while - about 3 days on and off of playing around.  It doesnt seem to matter how much you buy, you seem to need either a different bit, or another bit  

Tony


----------



## CeeBee

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

It looks outstanding - really looking forward to seeing it develop.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

I see a PFK feature coming along for this tank


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I see a PFK feature coming along for this tank



You might want to retract that after reading the next post Paulo


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

*Day 4 (since planting)*

Well, I wasnt going to post this until a certain issue had been resolved, but what the heck - 'warts and all' and all that   

The plants arrived last Thursday...





So I added enough water to cover the foreground substrate, and the planting began     

I split 4 pots of Crypt Parva into 29 plantlets, and started with them in the foreground...









Then split 4 pots of Eleocharis Parvula into 99 plantlets, and positioned them around and  behind the Parva...









Next was the Hygrophila Difformis, which makes up the midground behind the roots, and then the Cyperus Helferi at the back on the left ( 2 pots = 8 plants). I also stuffed the monosolenium tenerum (pelia) in the crevices and alcoves within the roots....





That was the substrate planted up, so I filled it up some more...





This is the point where it nearly went wrong   The right hand piece of wood started to shift a little, and was just about to float up when I got my left hand on it to hold it down. I managed to grab a plant bag and fill it with gravel with my other hand and got that to weight the wood down without to much damage done.

So I now had an issue !  I didnt want to fill it any more incase the other woods started floating, but I had the substrate planted so I needed to get the filter running, temperature up, and CO2 in there.  The lily pipes would not reach the water level, so i made up some inlet and outlets from some push-fit plumbing fittings that I had around so at least I could get the filter running.  I also chose to add the mosses to the roots, and clingfilm the top of the tank so they wouldnt dry out.  Looking good    ...





Over the weekend, I kept spraying the moss, and gradually increasing the water level, whilst watching for floaters, and by this morning I got it filled completely     The plumbing pipework has now gone, and the glassware is all installed, both filters are running along with the heater and the CO2     





Whilst doing this post, the bolbitis has arrived, so later on I'll be draining it down a bit and adding that     I'll take some 'behind the scenes' shots for you cupboard-lovers   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## rawr

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

That is top class, Tony! I can't wait to see it grown in, and glad you managed to keep the wood sunk...that would have been a disaster.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

stunning, Tony. I would be very proud of that


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Thanks Thomas and Aaron   

I'd meant to add this pic too...


----------



## Superman

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Super work Tony.
I know what it's like when you start to see an important piece of wood float up. I didn't manage to catch it and so had to mess about for a few more hours getting it back to place.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

really nice setup youve done there now Tony, both hardscape and planting, and so clear once youve filled up!  Its going to be a stunner for sure and even better once grown in   The xmas moss shouol dbe in the post tonight, didnt have time to send it over the weekend sorry.


----------



## samc

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

top class tony gld you added parvula it is a great forground plant along with the parva

look foward to seeing them mosses too


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

You`ll be amazed at how mobile a wood scape can move around through slight movement of the water (and being knocked  ). Take a photo of this in a month or two and the angles of all the wood will have changed as they find their equilibrium.

Dave.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Absolutely awesome Tony!  I love it!  Wheres the bolbitis going?  Fantastic photos too   Can't wait for the behind the scenes pics...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

quality mate.  8)


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Great work, Tony, in all respects.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Excellent work Tony


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

hi tony,
 it just gets better.......i'll be round later to collect it.will look great in my living room


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> You might want to retract that after reading the next post Paulo


Nothing to retract Tony, looks better by the minute, will be interesting to see how all those mosses combine together, when you have a chance if you can get a close shot of the triangle moss, looks interesting that one.
Keep us posted on the Bolbits and also the more photos the better


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Hi Tony,well just for a change i am SPEECHLESS,absoluteley wonderfull,
regards john.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Thanks all     , and thanks for the Christmas moss Stu - I've a special place awaiting it   

The Bolbitis will be going around mid-height on the roots Steve, though I havent decided yet how much I'll use.  I'm not convinced about the Hygrophila Difformis yet - it didnt travel well, and is melting really badly, so I'll wait to see how ( or if   ) it recovers.  If it gets pulled, the bolbitis will move a bit lower on the branches which will leave more space for the mosses.  I've very little experience of plants so will just have to wait and see how they progress.    

Heres a pic of the triangle moss Paulo, definitely my favourite of the 5 so far ...





And some pics of the setup Steve...

The RO filter, light timers, FE and CO2 reactor:






The left hand cupboard:




and the right hand side:




I've used eheim double-tap connectors beneath each inlet and outlet, so I can easily remove them for cleaning. I also 'sheathed' the 17mm tubing with 20mm pond pipe so that it cant kink, and added a 'T' with tapped fitting as a drain out for easy water changes:







And this is where it all sits in the studio, guarded by the ever curious Bailie


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Thats a lovely tank, proper lovely 

Sam


----------



## rawr

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Wow, you've got some serious setup going on here Tony - got to be a winner!  I know it might be a bit early, but any ideas on stocking yet?


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Love your work Tony, real nice.

Your mid ground looks a little sparce in the pics, what have you got planted in the base of the wood and behind the parva?

That wood is awesome.

Top draw mate  8)


----------



## samc

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

i like the last pic gives a good idea of the size of it


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> I know it might be a bit early, but any ideas on stocking yet?



Nothing final Thomas, but I might go with a large shoal of neons or microrasboras, and 20 or so pygmy corys?  One thing I'm sure of is I'm in no rush to stock it - I want the freedom to concentrate on the plants for a while   



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Love your work Tony, real nice.
> Your mid ground looks a little sparce in the pics, what have you got planted in the base of the wood and behind the parva?
> That wood is awesome.
> Top draw mate



Thanks Graeme.  The E parvula is behind and around the parva, then theres a little E Tennelus in the centre too. I've stuffed Monosolenium Tenerum into the crevices and alcoves in the root bases, so hopefully that will fill out nicely.  The hygrophila difformis starts around the root bases and goes to the cyperus helferi at the back, but I'm not sure about it yet. I'm going to have a look at the bolbitis tomorrow, but dont want to overcrowd it.


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Ahh sweet mate.

Nice to see H difformis in a class scape. Its often picked by the nube, but its a lovely plant and is rampant. For the style of your scape, many would go for rotala green, R rotundifolia, L arcuat etc etc, but I like that you have not followed the trendy plants and growing something less obvious.

One thought though, the weeping moss could be difficult to look balanced. Look at where it is now, once it grows it will start to hang over the wood like a green blanket up in a tree. This may go against your vision. Dont want to be negative, just wanted to highlight what might happen with that poticular moss. Im not sure about the others mate ive never grown them.

I do really like it,cant wait to see it fill in.


----------



## flygja

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

It's one thing to see shots of a tank, but I really love to see tanks in their rooms. And yours is very inspiring. Really neat arrangement and cabling.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Heres a pic of the triangle moss Paulo, definitely my favourite of the 5 so far ...


Thanks for the photo Tony, moss looks really good, don't forget me for the first trim haha
Tank is looking awsome and the planting and setup too, you have a cracker in your hands.
Good luck Tony, looking forward to seeing this filling in now.


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

I have just caught up with the last few pages of this thread, and the tank is looking lovely.  Great pics as always from you Tony.

Can I be cheeky and request a close up pic of the ectropthecium when you are doing your next set of pics? 

I am tied between fissidens madagascar and the triangle moss as my favourites from the mosses I got from TGM last week.  The triangle has the best growth pattern, but the fronds on the fissidens are more distinctive.


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Your setup is organised very well. I like it alot.


----------



## StevenA

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

I recognise that reg, solenoid and bubble counter   Glad they've been put to such good use Tony


----------



## hellohefalump

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Really nice tank, can't wait to see it all grown in and with fish


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> the weeping moss could be difficult to look balanced. Look at where it is now, once it grows it will start to hang over the wood like a green blanket up in a tree. This may go against your vision.



Thanks for pointing this out Graeme - this is the area where I havent got a clue really.  I'm happy to try things out though, and see what happens !  At least with things tied to the woods, they're easier to remove or reposition without churning up the substrate.  

I've had a quick play today with the bolbitis, and I'm not sure its going to work in there, which is a shame as its the main pant I had in mind (and I've bought loads   ). It just seems to overpower everything else and dominate the tank, making it alot darker too.  I'll play around some more tomorrow and see how it goes. It might be better to wait until the mosses and pelia are more established.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> moss looks really good, don't forget me for the first trim haha


No problem Paulo, though I've got to succeed in growing it before I trim it   



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> the tank is looking lovely. Great pics as always from you Tony.
> Can I be cheeky and request a close up pic of the ectropthecium when you are doing your next set of pics?



Thanks Matt.  The ectropthecium doesnt look great at the mo, as its just been tied up !  This pic is just a crop from the full tank shot, so excuse the quality.  Once it has started to fill out a bit I'll get you a better pic   







			
				Tourney said:
			
		

> I recognise that reg, solenoid and bubble counter   Glad they've been put to such good use Tony


Well spotted Tourney   



			
				hellohefalump said:
			
		

> Really nice tank, can't wait to see it all grown in and with fish


Thanks Helena.  Me too   


Tony


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*



> This pic is just a crop from the full tank shot,



i bet many people would be happy if they could get that gooder shot without any cropping lol


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Cheers Tony     As your mosses adhere to the wood it will be nice to let them creep out of the water so that you get some emersed growth off of them. (If I had an open topped tank I would have my moss (rear)wall poking a couple of inches above the rim).


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite (now ft. plants & a bag of gravel !)*

Well, I had a disaster today   

I'd removed the bag of gravel yesterday and all seemed fine, but when doing a 50% water change this afternoon the right hand root popped up to the surface, taking a load of plantlets with it, and causing a shift in the substrate.

As if that wasnt enough, the disruption in the sub caused a chain reaction which resulted in 4 of the 5 pieces of wood shifting around to various degress.  I guess when I put it all together dry there was a certain amount of grip / friction between the substrate and the roots, but once one of them shifted slightly they all 'let go'   

So the right hand root is now floating,  the 2 large roots on the left are now just resting on top of the sub, most of the foreground plants are floating around, and the sub movement has pushed some of the rocks forward, and mixed the gravel, sub and sand up   

I tried  burying the roots back down, but it was making things worse, so I've left it be.  Fresh eyes will be on it in the morning, and I'll drain it down and start again.  Not quite the weekend I was planning!

A lesson learnt in patience   

Tony


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ( now ft. floaters   )*

Exactly what happened with my scape a few days ago. I'll be soaking my wood in future. These things are meant to test us, you'll be fine!


----------



## Superman

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

Sorry to hear that Tony, but it's nothing that can't be recovered.
At least it gives you something to do.
Try boiling the wood to open up the pores in it to let the air out, it helped when mine floated. You only need to do the heavier end.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

Rotten luck, Tony.

Still looks really good though!


----------



## SKP1995

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

Ah well, these things are sent to test us... damned unlucky, but I'm sure you'll be able to make a proper job of sorting it!


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

a small flat piece of plastik glued or screwed to the bottom of each piece of driftwood will work as roots and keep the driftwood in the soil even if they would like to float.

As George said, still looks good though


----------



## gratts

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

Even with floating plants, floating wood and wood all moved around it's far better than I could do!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

bummer  but still looking good. get it drained tomorrow and im sure it will be all ship shape, youve no fish to worry about after all


----------



## rawr

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

I'm gonna be weird and say that I think it looks just as good, if not better with the shifted wood and floating plants!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

Thanks guys     I was feeling pretty down with it last night (in fact I was surprised how down I was feeling !) but fresh eyes this morning, and a pot of coffee by my side, I've removed all the floaters and am draining the tank down now. 

By the end of the day, it will all be done, and might even be better than before   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> By the end of the day, it will all be done, and might even be better than before


That's the spirit, Tony!

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

In my wooden scapes the wood is just the tip of the ice berg. Beneath the substrate is a whole new world of rocks tie wrapped to the base of the wood. I`ve been here before Tony, and still find my wood gently drifts around a little over the following weeks and months.

Dave.


----------



## samc

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

thats the kinda thing that would get to me 

hope all goes well today


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

Bad luck Tonser, but i have to say the scape still looks good, even with the new floating plants.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. floaters *

This hobby has a lot of ups and downs!!! Last couple of years have been a rollercoaster ride for me!    
But we learn from it all and can only improve in the next attempt  good luck Tony!!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

Well, 'twas a long day yesterday for one reason or another, but the tank is almost sorted   

The roots have now each got a square of 6mm ply screwed to the base, which is buried in the sub' and weighted with pebbles    I've attached the Bolbitis now, but I'm not yet convinced about it - I found it really tricky stuff to work with, as its either too thin and spindly (as in the bit on the right) or its too thick and bushy !  I'll give it some time and see how the new growth goes, then start trimming the old stuff back.  The plants I had were very large so the individual leaves are quite long.

Anyhows, heres the pic from this morning.  I still need to do some work on the gravel grading, as it all got moved around during the upheaval - its also got a thin film of dust over it from the clouding substrate     Plus I've just noticed the bit of root coming forward from the main clump of root bases which is really bugging me now - need a parva or two in there to hide that  

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

looking great tony, once the bolbitis starts leaning forward and layering it will look loads better


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

Looks great Tony!  Great recovery   What you'll find with the Bolbitis is that it will flatten out and grow forwards and hopefully get a layered effect.

I'm loving bolbitis at the moment, and i'm trying to get to grips with how to scape it


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

Hi tony,that's a great recovery mate,this is going to be a really nice scape if all goes well,
Regards john.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

Looks really really good, Tony.

Give it three months and this is gonna be one of the best UK 'scapes around.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

Great work Tony, its paid off so far  like how simple it is and yet very effective, congrats


----------



## samc

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

looks great to me    i think the bolbitis will look awsome when grown in too


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

Thanks very much guys.  I had a bit of time on the gravel today, so thats looking better now - I'll try to do some more pics this week   

Has anyone tips on bolbitis growing ?  I've got some in the discus tank, but its incredibly slow growing.  I'd like to know if it does particularly well in certain conditions, or if you can trim it in anyway to keep it bushy, rather than stringy.

cheers

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Has anyone tips on bolbitis growing ?  I've got some in the discus tank, but its incredibly slow growing


I have been told to watch the amount of NO3 you put in the tank and also to watch the temp! Top for them is 28C and the lower the better so I heard. Hope you have better luck with them than me!!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Has anyone tips on bolbitis growing ?  I've got some in the discus tank, but its incredibly slow growing.


IME it takes a good while to adapt to new conditions, but once it's got going it's quite rampant.

It does also appreciate good flow.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

lots of flow lots of co2 gets burnt by really high levels of kno3.


----------



## Vito

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

Awesome job Tony, definetly one to watch and great pics too!


----------



## jay

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

That space just under the root with bolbitis?
Anything going there?

thinking a rock with some java narrow poking out from under it.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite ... now ft. stable hardscape *

Thanks for the bolbitis tips guys     I've had alot of die-back / melt on some of it in the first week, so I've trimmed back all the dead stuff.  The flow from the 2 lily pipes is pointing at the bolbitis on either side, so hopefully with the right dosing it will adapt and create new growth.




			
				jay said:
			
		

> That space just under the root with bolbitis?
> Anything going there?  Thinking a rock with some java narrow poking out from under it.



Hi Jay

I'm going to leave that space for now, I quite like it as a sort of path through the scape.  There's E. Parvula, and E.Tennellus planted in amongst there so we'll see how that grows in.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

So, things are generally going well so far, I've got fast growth coming from the Diffidis, and runners appearing from the E. Tennelus and the E Parvula too, plus lots of new shoots in the Crypt Parva  8)   The Bolbitis has suffered alot of melt, so I've cut it back quite hard to encourage new growth - fingers crossed on that one.

The only problem I  have is a very fine kind of hair algae, which is appearing primarily on the sand in the front corners of the tank.  It seems to be from the Malaya dust which was spread around when I had to rescape - has anyone else had this ?  I can remove it by twirling some tweezers around and wrapping it up, but I have to do it every morning.  I guess its a flow thing as the flow is probably least in these areas ?

Here are some new pics I took last week, on Day 17.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Whoop to the whoop! Thats looking awesome Tony and the photography is faultless as always, top stuff!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

oh wow, just like a 3D Render. So clear, i can not believe it   
love this tank. professional shots!


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Looking fantastic Tony!  Really is one to watch!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Awsome shots Tony as always and the tank is coming along nicely too  congrats


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

tanks looking great tony as well as the pictures, so clean looking!  the algae sounds a bit like spiro gira (spelling may be out?), have you got any pics of it?


----------



## neelhound

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Oh my is that underwater?for real?Its amazing!
And do you by any chance know what moss is used in the first pic of your inspiration?
thanks


----------



## samc

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

looking good tony 

cant wait to see this in a couple of months time


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

I knew this was going to be one to watch and you haven't disappointed, Tony... 

I admire your patience with the gap below the Bolbitis.  It will take some time to fill -  I'd perhaps even consider some Anubias down there in the shade, or a nice feature crypt?  But it's your layout mate and so far you've done a brilliant job, so who am I to offer advice willy nilly!

The photography is marvellous.


----------



## Goodygumdrops

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Stunning,and the clarity as well is amazing,almost as if there's o water at all,clearer than crystal.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Thanks guys and gals - lets hope it grows in nicely   



			
				neelhound said:
			
		

> the algae sounds a bit like spiro gira (spelling may be out?), have you got any pics of it?



Hi Stu, I dont think its Spirogyra as its not green, and is finer and more fuzzy. I'm sure its CO2 / flow related, as it was worse this morning after the FE ran out yesterday - here are a couple of quick pics...












			
				neelhound said:
			
		

> do you by any chance know what moss is used in the first pic of your inspiration?



Sorry neelhound I'm not sure, though I'm sure one of the moss experts will help   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I admire your patience with the gap below the Bolbitis



To be honest,  in the flesh it gives an extra sense of depth to the scape, but only when viewed more or less straight on, so its tricky to get that on the pics.  I'll see how it goes   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## samc

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

im sure you said that moss was triangle moss tony

i think the algae is thread or fuzz algae i had this, its probely down to the co2 not getting to them areas


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Hi tony,I love it simply love it,

Regards john.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Cheers John - pleased you like it   




			
				samc said:
			
		

> im sure you said that moss was triangle moss tony
> 
> i think the algae is thread or fuzz algae i had this, its probely down to the co2 not getting to them areas



Thanks Sam, thats what i reckon, though you can see microbubbles being blown around those areas.  I think neelhound was asking about the moss in the first image on my inspiration list on page 1  :?: 

Tony


----------



## keymaker

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Stunning photography, stunning wood shape, stunning composition. I saved those pictures in my "aquascapes" local folder - and that does not happen frequently. Tonser, your're the Man.


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

I get these little tufty fellas, on my part it's down to poor maintenance and possibly flow. 

Your tank is still new pal, if it were me, i'd just keep removing it and it will no doubt clear up as the tank matures a bit.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

I'd say it's nothing to worry about, I had it on my nano but it went over night when I added Oto's. I believe it's diatoms, or at least a similar start up algae.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

this tank is frickin unreal!

the photography is just amazing. come my way and give me lessons!

your raising this bar way to high mate   bring it back down

brilliant stuff!


----------



## mr. luke

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Wow, i love the tank 
And you photography is perfect. Best shots in terms of clarity i have seen in a full tank shot!


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Schweeeeet  Looking good, Tony!


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Just like everyone else is saying, Tony, this is wonderful stuff.   The photography is sensational - and the lighting is gorgeous.

Any update on the hardware?  Is it all working as expected?  Specifically you said you intended to include a moonlight phase - how's that going?


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Lovely tank Tony, it's looking really good.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

    .....woooooooow


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Cheers all.  If any of you are interested I've uploaded the hires file of the full tank shot to our server - you can download it here if you want a look  

Its a tiff file, about 40mb :

https://mustardftp.sharefile.com/d-sd27e3d54bfe4e419

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

downloaded, viewed,   inspired!

frickin magic!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> your raising this bar way to high mate   bring it back down
> brilliant stuff!


I have just about given up now both in terms of scaping and photography! can't compete with you guys no more! haha
I have to find another hobby


----------



## gratts

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

The quality of that picture is nuts!
It looks like there is no front pane of glass, and no water!


----------



## keymaker

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

How in the hell did you shoot that???  I demand you publish all the details: camera, lens, aperture, shutter, lighting specs, placement, etc.  :idea:


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> I demand you publish all the details: camera, lens, aperture, shutter, lighting specs, placement, etc



Nikon D3X, Nikon 24-70mm f2.8 @ 70mm, f22, 1/125th, ISO200, 2 x Bowens heads - one with 60cm softbox above, and front right of tank for general fill, and one with snoot at left hand side firing across the front of the scape  8) 

Shot RAW, processed in C1Pro, then in PS, cropped and graded a little   

Tony


----------



## fish.com1

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Inspirational Tony


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> So, things are generally going well so far, I've got fast growth coming from the Diffidis, and runners appearing from the E. Tennelus and the E Parvula too, plus lots of new shoots in the Crypt Parva  8)   The Bolbitis has suffered alot of melt, so I've cut it back quite hard to encourage new growth - fingers crossed on that one.
> 
> The only problem I  have is a very fine kind of hair algae, which is appearing primarily on the sand in the front corners of the tank.  It seems to be from the Malaya dust which was spread around when I had to rescape - has anyone else had this ?  I can remove it by twirling some tweezers around and wrapping it up, but I have to do it every morning.  I guess its a flow thing as the flow is probably least in these areas ?
> 
> Here are some new pics I took last week, on Day 17.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tony




Errrr, thats a bit good Tony.  8) 

Mate, just shows your a pro photographer. I can only wish using 12 strip lights, some counter weights, a couple of pully's and some sticky back plastic brought me the same clarity of picture.

Nice one Tony, I hope to see this fill out very soon.

Respect  8)


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> keymaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demand you publish all the details: camera, lens, aperture, shutter, lighting specs, placement, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D3X, Nikon 24-70mm f2.8 @ 70mm, f22, 1/125th, ISO200, 2 x Bowens heads - one with 60cm softbox above, and front right of tank for general fill, and one with snoot at left hand side firing across the front of the scape  8)
> 
> Shot RAW, processed in C1Pro, then in PS, cropped and graded a little
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...

I thought it might be full-auto!!


----------



## andyh

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Seriously great pictures!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> I can only wish using 12 strip lights, some counter weights, a couple of pully's and some sticky back plastic brought me the same clarity of picture



Haha !  I'll come up and show you some tricks on Bones of the Earth soon   

I've added some Amano shrimp this weekend, and that hair-algae I was getting has disappeared overnight   

Tony


----------



## planter

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Blimey, thats a bit tasty!


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Any updates Tony?  It's been a week and I need my drool fix


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Soon Steve, soon 

the lights and camera are all set up in the garage at the minute, for the manzanita wood !


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Ahh, of course


----------



## hellohefalump

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

wow... for some reason I managed to miss this one.  

I love the spiral shapes in the wood... and it's just... fab!  And I love how the wood is poking out of the top of the water.  

Your photography is wonderful too.  You've somehow made it look like there's no water there.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

any update on this?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> any update on this?


Yeah we need more photos Tony


----------



## flygja

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

The photography is simply superb. The lighting is so soft and enveloping.

Just read your discus tank journal and I have to ask (with respects to this tank)... where's all the equipment?!


----------



## Laffers83

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Just read the journal from start to finish and must have that it is absolutely awesome.

The amount of talent and patience you have shown the whole time with the set up, not to mention the photography is amazing.

Will be keeping a regular eye on this.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Sorry its been a while folks     I've had a pretty manic month.



			
				hellohefalump said:
			
		

> Your photography is wonderful too. You've somehow made it look like there's no water ther



Thanks Helena   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> The photography is simply superb. The lighting is so soft and enveloping.
> Just read your discus tank journal and I have to ask (with respects to this tank)... where's all the equipment?!



Thanks flyga, I'm a bit more hands on with this tank, so less automation needed   



			
				Laffers83 said:
			
		

> The amount of talent and patience you have shown the whole time with the set up, not to mention the photography is amazing



Thanks Laffers83  - its tried my patience at times   


Well I'm not sure where the time has gone, but its now Day 58 for this tank, so I guess its a little overdue an update    

All is going well, and I've just added some livestock over the last couple of weeks:

6 otos
12 amano shrimp and a couple of cherries
3 assassin snails
18 black neons

As for the plants, the diffidis has been rocketing away, and has had several trims so far.  The cyperus helferi is growing steadily too, though the tips are darkening a bit, and there it a litle hair algae on some of them.  The e tennelus, e acicularis, and crypt parvas are all growing quite nicely, and at a gentle rate, so I havent touched them yet.

The majority of the pelia turned to mush, but there is a clump on the right hand side which has some really nice growth going on, so hopefully that will get going and I'l be able to replace the bits that died.

The ones that are struggling are the bolbitis, which nearly all died back, and is only just showing signs of new growth, and the mosses, which are OK, but are growing pretty straggly.  I've trimmed them back hard a couple of times, but they grow back without much side growth.

Anyhows, I cleaned things up this afternoon, so took a few pics afterwards   

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Great update Tony!   Tank is looking the business!


----------



## rawr

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

This aquascape is looking ace! The rate at which some of these tanks are growing and maturing lately amazes me.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

The aquascape is evolving wonderfully, Tony!  Black neons are great eh?!

But the photography is worthy of separate note.  It's incredible.  The amount of detail and realism is astonishing - perfect tones, contrast and colour balance.  It has a very natural look which I find very appealing.  It's easy for folk to say it's because you've all the gear, but to use it as well as you're doing is testament to the skills of your trade.  

Kudos mate, in all aspects.  The bar has been raised, yet again...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

really great tony. 

this whole photography thing is just great. like George says the bar keeps raising, and this can only be a good thing for the UK don't you think?....it is for me at least.

the down side is, your going to make me skint at this rate   I'm already looking at a camera and lens upgrade   

one critique though....the moss at the left branch doesn't quit sit right. it reminds me of a garter.other than that a stunning 58 days


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Sheer genius Tony.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Thanks guys   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Black neons are great eh?!
> 
> But the photography is worthy of separate note. It's incredible. The amount of detail and realism is astonishing - perfect tones, contrast and colour balance. It has a very natural look which I find very appealing. It's easy for folk to say it's because you've all the gear, but to use it as well as you're doing is testament to the skills of your trade.



I'm really liking the black neons George, they're not the best shoalers, but their understated looks seem to sit nicely in this tank.  I'll probably double the size of the shoal in the coming weeks.

Pleased you like the pics too - I was planning to do something different with the lighting this time around, but didnt have time to play yesterday.  Maybe next time  



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> this whole photography thing is just great. like George says the bar keeps raising, and this can only be a good thing for the UK don't you think?....it is for me at least.  The down side is, your going to make me skint at this rate   I'm already looking at a camera and lens upgrade
> one critique though....the moss at the left branch doesn't quit sit right. it reminds me of a garter



Cheers Mark.  The photography side is certainly is addictive (and expensive too !) I reckon one or two more lights is more important than camera and lens - I think that would open up alot more options for lighting - you already have a camera and lens that are up to the task     Next for me are more lights, and a (strong) trolley for the tank so I can move it well clear of the wall and backlight it  

I agree about the triangle moss - I really need to tether it along the branch more at the top and bottom.  I haven't done it as its the only one of the mosses that is growing nicely, and I don't want to risk disturbing the wood   

Tony


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> I'm really liking the black neons George, they're not the best shoalers, but their understated looks seem to sit nicely in this tank.  I'll probably double the size of the shoal in the coming weeks.


You're spot on.  This layout really suits an understated fish, in my view.  Colourful/high-impact fish would be at odds with the naturalistic-style you've pulled-off so well already.  More of the same would look stunning and I'd leave it with the one species, personally.

Keep up the great work.  World-class.  Really.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Tank is looking awsome Tony  love those mosses and the fish look great in the setup  congrats


----------



## Mark Webb

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

This is fabulous Tony. Now I am REALLY dissapointed with my setup!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Congrats on the feature on the PFK Newsletter  looking forward to a nice spread on the magazine now


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Thanks Mark, and thanks Paulo for the newsletter pointer - I hadnt seen that    I think there may be a couple of pics of it going in the October issue too    

I havent updated the thread for a while, as its been a busy month, and also not alot has changed !  The plants are growing on nicely, especially the bolbitis which seems to have adjusted to the tank now.  The shoal of black neons has grown to 30, and the otos now number 12, plus the 2 cherry shrimp in there are obviously creating offspring as theres at least 8 babies I've spotted   

Other than that, I broke a lily pipe yesterday whilst cleaning, so theres a new Cal-Aqua going on it tomorrow.  More pics will follow   

Tony


----------



## PM

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

JEALOUS :/

Amazing work


----------



## keymaker

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> keymaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demand you publish all the details: camera, lens, aperture, shutter, lighting specs, placement, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D3X, Nikon 24-70mm f2.8 @ 70mm, f22, 1/125th, ISO200 (...)
Click to expand...

Why did you use the lens at the 70mm end? Did you aim for a strong 2D experience?

My take - speculation really -  is that it really helps the surreal impression of this particular super-clean scape that you accentuated the 2D feeling and avoided "bringing us into the tank" with the use of wide-lens. If you'd use the 24mm end for example, the side-walls of the tank would have gained more accent (taking some focus off from the theme) and the in-depth lines of the scape would further complicate the look. Not something I would want here...

How is that for a speculative analysis?   

Please tell me your real motives and how did you end up with 70mm? 

I just bought a canon 450D camera and I am planning to get a 17-55 f2.8 IS lens vs. the 24-70 (no IS) you used and I am trying to convince myself that my choice would be better for my general purposes.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> I just bought a canon 450D camera and I am planning to get a 17-55 f2.8 IS lens vs. the 24-70 (no IS) you used and I am trying to convince myself that my choice would be better for my general purposes.


youre right in that your choice would be better for general purpose becuase thats seen as a general zoom for the crop factor cameras. Dont forget that tony is using a full frame camera with his 24-70mm which on your 450d (with 1.6x crop factor) would equate to about 38-112mm (the 17-55 IS is about 27-88m ish)


----------



## keymaker

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> (...)Dont forget that tony is using a full frame camera (...)


Oh, absolutely right, I did not think about the full frame factor here. Thanks!
Tony, the question for the 70mm usage still stands though.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Hi Keymaker.  Youre kind of right with the 2d 'look', though the real reason is that it reduces the convergence on the tank edges, which a wide lens would give you.  I like straight graphic lines which the longer lens gives, though it does flatten the tank off alot.  When I get some more time I'm going to shoot some more interesting angles with different lenses and see what I come up with   

There was also a logistical reason for the 70mm during the setup shots, which meant I could leave the camera on the tripod about 3.5m away from the tank which gave me room to work on the tank and stand back from it to view it without the camera getting in the way.

I'm hoping to pick up a few new inhabitants for this tank next week, so I'll be updating the pics then    

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Mark Webb

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Tony, would be interested to know what lighting equipment you use?


----------



## keymaker

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Tony, would be interested to know what lighting equipment you use?





			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> 2 x Bowens heads - one with 60cm softbox above, and front right of tank for general fill, and one with snoot at left hand side firing across the front of the scape  8)


Did you mean this?  :?


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Thanks keymaker   

Tony


----------



## myboyshay

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Hi Tony!

I've commented on this scape through TGM but I've just read through your journal and I have to say it's the best journal on here and there's some cracking ones to choose from.

The scape, the planting, the photography...all amazing...your one gifted fella!

Well done Tony....inspiring stuff mate    

Mark

Serenity Peak - 60cm Iwagumi Journal
viewtopic.php?f=35&t=7750#p85503


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Hi Mark

Thanks for your kind comments, I'm pleased you like it.  

Unfortunately, due to a little neglect recently (due to our new babies arrival) the tank is not looking so good right now     I've had alot of die off again with the bolbitis, and also with the pelia and hairgrass.  Alongside that their are a variety of algaes trying to take hold too !

I've done a 50% w/c today, and will be doing several more this week to try to get things back on track.  I might well do a full blackout after that too   

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Well, its been a while     Life has been getting in the way of aquatics in general, and journal updating in particular, but things are getting back on track now, so I thought I'd update this one   

Having been away for 5 weeks at the start of the year, the tank was rather neglected in terms on maintenance, with just the automated water changes taking place.  A such it had got rather overgrown, the E Tennelus in particular had gone rampant !  Unfortunately the BBA has also gone rampant, so that is the main issue to resolve.  We've been discussing it on my discus tank thread, as I have it in there too   .  The BBA discussion is here:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=4593&start=130

I did a quick trim on the stems, and pulled a load of E Tennelus runners out as soon as I got back from my trip, then this weekend I spent alot of time clearing things out.  This was the tank before I started on Saturday morning...






and a close up of the disgusting gravel...





and the Flying Foxes which have been drafted in to devour the BBA...





and by Sunday evening, this was the tank.  I've removed all the crypt parva and e ennelus leaves with BBA on, aswell as some of the mosses with it.  I vacummed all of the Aquasail whihc had drifted out onto the sand, and removed most of the graded gravels which seemed particularly prone to BBA.  I also trimmed the stems back a bit, and added some more peacock moss on the main branch - this stuff grows really nicely in this tank  

The BBA on the redmoor branches is really tough to remove - I plucked it and that worked abit.  I shaved it with an old razor and that worked on the smoother branches, and I dosed it with Excel which should help, but there are alot of cherry shrimp in there so I dont want to overdose it too much. 





I'm going to perservere with the Excel on the BBA everyday.  I might still try a blackout too.  In terms of stopping the BBA coming back, I've upped the CO2 a little so the DC is on the yellow side of limey coloured, and I've added a couple of Koralias too to make sure the flow is good.

Updates more regularly from now on, I promise !

Tony


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Nice update mate, warts 'n all!  

The tenellus looks effective around the wood.  Have you considered adding some crypts around there too to mix up the texture a little?  Just a thought mate - and crypts are less invasive...

One trick I've used to rid BBA is to drain the tank so the BBA is exposed to the air, then use a small paint brush and liquid carbon to paint directly on to the BBA.  This way there's no way of overdosing and the BBA disappears over a few days.

All the best, and thanks for the update.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who was wondering how this was getting on.


----------



## chump54

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> just the automated water changes taking place.


what the... I'm sure you must have mentioned this before... have you got a linky link?

If you've got bolbitis in there I would watch the EC being applied directly. I melted a few leaves with it... but I guess thats probably true of any plant with undiluted EC/Excel/etc.

and I second the crypts in around the wood it'll look great with the ET 

good luck

Chris


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Have you considered adding some crypts around there too to mix up the texture a little? Just a thought mate - and crypts are less invasive...



Hi George - warts and all is the only way     There are alot of crypt parva in the forground, which were originally surrounded by acicularis, but the tennelus has taken over somewhat and seen off the acicularis.  That said I like the tennelus in the foreground, as I find the height fits better aronud the bases of the roots.  

I have various crypts in the discus tank so I might poach a couple and give them a go   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> One trick I've used to rid BBA is to drain the tank so the BBA is exposed to the air, then use a small paint brush and liquid carbon to paint directly on to the BBA. This way there's no way of overdosing and the BBA disappears over a few days.


Nice tip - I'll give that a go on the next big w/c tomorrow.



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> I'm sure you must have mentioned this before... have you got a linky link?



Hi Chris

I'm not sure I have mentioned it     Its really simple...

I use a Hozelock garden water timer, fitted off a tee on the filter outlet pipe, and running off to waste.  This is a "tap on a timer" and I have it set to open for a few minutes each night, for long enough to drain the required amount of water - in this tanks case 25L or about 12%.

The water supply from my RO filter is on a float switch, which I made an acrylic bracket for, so that it sits on the top edge of the tank and allows the RO water to refill the tank. It takes a couple of hours to refill due to the slow RO production rate.

I'll post some pics soon   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

A wee update after a fortnight of successful BBA fighting   

I bought an 85L storage tank so I can prepare more water, and fitted up a couple of float switches from the RO and HMA filters, with a tap on each so I can adjust the flow to get an approximate 50/50 mix.  Theres a small eheim compact pump in the storage tank, so I can turn the drain on for 12 minutes to drop the water, then switch the pump back on to refill it   






With this I've been able to do 40% water changes every other day, and have been doing them an hour after lights on at 11am as Tom Barr suggested.  Whilst the water level is low, I turn the filters and koralias off for 10 minutes and squirt Excel on all of the patches of BBA.  After 2 weeks, here is the same piece of redmoor that I posted a picture of a few posts back...





I've also got the CO2 working much more consistently now, with the DC yellow at lights on, and distribution around the tank far better, due to the diffuser being directly under the koralia, and an inline diffuser in play on the other filter outlet...





Following Georges advice (thanks George - good call   )I've added some Crypt Wenditi Tropica, from John Starkey (thanks John and Steve) - these were excellent specimens, and the colour fits in really nicely with the scape, braking up all the greens, whilst linking beautifully with the now exposed redmoor...





The timing and the size of the water changes causes masses of pearling, due to the increased O2 in the fresh water.  This is very pleasing to see, as I've never had pearling in this tank - it looks so healthy now   

Its amazing how a couple of weeks of higher maintenance, and better observations, have turned around the tank so much.  Here are the rest of the pics...





















The creeping moss is really struggling, but I'm going to see how it goes in this new regime.  The peacock moss is flourishing so I may replace the creeping with that.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Excellent news mate, glad things are working for you, tank looks much better


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Looks really, really good, Tony. Glad you're back on form! I can only imagine how miffed you must have been getting back to the algae. 
Is there hairgrass in the foreground? I think that'd give you a really good transition and help the front seem more dense. 
Did your tank arrive? Mine did!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

nicely recovered mate!


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Great stuff Tony!  Glad it's starting to come good again   A testament to what a strict regime can achieve when needed!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Great recovery mate and brilliant that you have shared the experience with us all.

Crypts look super too!


----------



## andyh

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Hey Tonser,

Just thought i would say that i think its great that you have show us the bad through to the good, makes reading the journal so much more interesting and seeing what works based on advice from other members.

Also as always excellent photos!

Andyh


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Tank is looking better than ever Tony, congrats on winning the battle and posting how you did it 
Looking forward to seeing the mature a little more and possibly seeing it in the flesh soon


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Thanks guys, I quite like to show what goes wrong as well as what goes right - I'll look back at it one day and remember how I dealt with it (probably when the next algae outbreak occurs   )



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Is there hairgrass in the foreground? I think that'd give you a really good transition and help the front seem more dense.  Did your tank arrive? Mine did!


There is hairgrass all along the front, but its been taken over by the rampant E Tennelus.  The tank is coming on Thursday Garuf     Pleased you got yours.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> A testament to what a strict regime can achieve when needed!


Indeed Steve.  To be honest just spending a few more minutes a few times a day watching and observing what was going on in the tank really helped.



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Also as always excellent photos!


Thanks Andy  



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing the mature a little more and possibly seeing it in the flesh soon


Indeed Paulo, hopefully it will be better by the time you guys come down.

The stems are suddenly growing at a rate now at the back, so I need to work out what is going to stay where, and then trim them in to shape.

Happy days with this one, just starting to go through the same process with the discus tank now   

Tony


----------



## ceg4048

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Yeah, good show mate. Superb pics, superb scape, and algae given a swift kick in the groin. Well done mate!  

Cheers,


----------



## Ben M

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

hi, the moss looks really cool on the wood.

cheers


----------



## alexandre

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Nice scap, much better with the cryps


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Hi 
Can anyone tell me where Tonser got his fossilised wood from.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Probably TGM, you can get it from next to anywhere that sells Unipac products.


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Thanks for that
I liked the colour of it,and it was quite smooth also.
Cheers 
hoggie


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Thanks garuf, it is TGM's fossilised wood Hogan, and it's mch nicer than he unipac petrified wood which is alot redder and can be broken up into smaller pieces. The TGM stuff is true fossilised wood, and has a metal-like 'ring' to it when you knock 2  pieces together !

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

It even sparks if you hit it with a hammer (I've smashed some up recently!)  Smells like flint


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

sounds the same as seiryu as I smashed up a big piece in holland to go in my nano which stank of burning.  Nearly deafened me mind as it took a lot of crakcing!  the dutch guy I was talking to thought it was sacriledge to be smashing up seiryu but it came out in much better pieces!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

One of the highlights of my fishkeeping 'career' so far; sitting outside TGM with Oliver Knott both of us smashing up petrfied wood for his display/demo tank!  Priceless.

Any update photos, please Tony?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> One of the highlights of my fishkeeping 'career' so far; sitting outside TGM with Oliver Knott both of us smashing up petrfied wood for his display/demo tank!  Priceless.


From the visit at TGM the least impressive tank for me was the Knott tank, apart from the 3 large displays tanks which are just impressive how well they are scaped in that scale, my favourite was the one on the right of the ADA tank which I think was your demo tank George.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

Just read this from start to finish.

Stunning, nuff said.

ps In case I missed it where did you get that Triangle moss. I really would like some of that.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*



			
				REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> ps In case I missed it where did you get that Triangle moss. I really would like some of that.



TGM.

Hope Tony does not mind me answering for him


----------



## REDSTEVEO

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite*

I should have guessed. Worse thing is I was there yesterday and could have got some.  

Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite 'Peacocks Crypt'*

Thanks for answering that one Matt 

This tanks been going rather well, which is nice   I gave it a good spruce up yesterday, and shot a pic of it for the IAPLC. 

I thought you might be interested in some snaps of the shooting yesterday...

The initial setting up - things changed quite a bit to light the final shots   






I shoot tethered so the capture comes straight up on the mac...





I find it easier to see what I need to correct doing it this way, so I scribble some notes on it, then make some tweaks in the lighting and in the tank 





Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite 'Peacocks Crypt'*

The lights were still set up this morning, so I took a couple of detail shots so i could update the thread...

















Unfortunatley the detail shots look rather better then the full tank shot I entered   A lesson learnt - dont leave it until deadline day  to do the pics  

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite 'Peacocks Crypt'*

Tank is looking great Tony, should do well in the competition, good luck


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite 'Peacocks Crypt'*

Incredible shots, Tony!

Thanks for sharing your lighting set-up.  Is that a DIY snoot on the left?  Is it black on the inside too?  

The moss looks mad!  At first I thought it needed a good trimming but the more I look at it the more I think it suits the naturalistic appearance to the design as a whole.

It'll be very interesting to see how you rank in the contest mate; you should do well.  Good luck!


----------



## NeilW

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite 'Peacocks Crypt'*

Thats some crazy monitor setup there, is that a laptop with a extra display and then another monitor for Photoshop palettes? Awesome!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite 'Peacocks Crypt'*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Tank is looking great Tony, should do well in the competition, good luck



Thanks Paulo.  We'll see, top half would be nice 




			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Is that a DIY snoot on the left?  Is it black on the inside too?
> 
> The moss looks mad!  At first I thought it needed a good trimming but the more I look at it the more I think it suits the naturalistic appearance to the design as a whole.



Thanks George. Yep, a quickly mocked up snoot, black inside and out.  I just used it to bring out some detail in the front lower areas.  The moss is a bit overgrown, particularly the ectropothecium ( centre back ) but I quite like it - I'm not into over manicured plants, but would rather they overgrow each other a little.



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Thats some crazy monitor setup there, is that a laptop with a extra display and then another monitor for Photoshop palettes? Awesome!



Haha -  Its a laptop on the left, then to the right a big screen with a palette monitor for the mac pro.

Tony


----------



## flygja

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite 'Peacocks Crypt'*

I hope you didn't leave those brown lily pipes in the tank for the money shot   

I'm curious though, you've got the umbrella and snoot in front of the front glass, won't that cause reflections?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite 'Peacocks Crypt'*

interesting lighting set up Tony.

 After looking at the set up image, i tottled off and tried it   I just cant make it work like you do.

I can only seem to get semi decent shots by placing the lighting directly over the tank.

 I am lacking 3 lights for the final shots, maybe 4. 

Tony, this is a killer scape and like George, love the wild moss


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite 'Peacocks Crypt'*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I hope you didn't leave those brown lily pipes in the tank for the money shot



Hell yeah !  Tell it like it is I say   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I'm curious though, you've got the umbrella and snoot in front of the front glass, won't that cause reflections?





			
				saintly said:
			
		

> interesting lighting set up Tony.
> 
> After looking at the set up image, i tottled off and tried it   I just cant make it work like you do.


 
 I did say 





			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> things changed quite a bit to light the final shots



For the final shots the brolly came off the right hand light, and I used it much harder, and more above the tank from the right. The left hand light stayed pretty much where you see it.  You have to position it to avoid the reflection flyga, but the front panel of the tank has to be spotless, as it will light up any dust or smears beautifully.  I just used it to pick out some detail in the lower front area as it gets quite shadowed in there.

I agree Mark, for that "perfect" shot you need at least 3 lights, and plenty of space around the tank, including behind it so you can light up the background nicely.  My 5ft tank is set into the wall so that'll be a pig to light - no way to top light it   

Tony


----------



## PM

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite 'Peacocks Crypt'*

One of my favourite tanks of all time!

Any chance of a full plant list?

Thanks, 
Paul.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonsers 200L Optiwhite 'Peacocks Crypt'*

Hi Paul

Pleased you like it 

Here is the plant list...

Cryptocoryne Balansae
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Tropica
Cryptocoryne Parve
Echinodorus Tenellus
Eleocharis Parvula
Bolbitis Heudeloltii
Microsorum Pteropus Windelov
Peacock Moss
Ectropothecium Moss
Taiwan Moss

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*

A long overdue update (again ! ) 

The mosses had all outgrown their holdings and were floating up off the roots, so they have all come out for now. I'm growing some new stuff,  but I'm quite liking the 'lighter' look of the tank right now so may not use it in here.

The Balansae has done really well ( it had good provenence being from Graemes 'Bones of the Earth'  8)  ), and has taken over as the focal point in the tank. I love this plant as it moves around so much in the flow, so the tank is always changing.  The Bolbitis is doing OK, but grows incredibly slowly in here so when theres an algae attack (theres a bit of BBA in there right now (again)) the leaves suffer.

Anyhows a couple of pics from this morning. I may be stripping this down soon as I have a new cabinet arriving for it, and will have a new light to hang above it too  8) , but I'll be sad to see it go   But excited to do something new 

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*

Tony, whats the lighting on this tank?

Did you consider suppending it? Maybe a little higher than usual? This could help control the algae   

There's nothing in their too demanding, so i reckon lower light would of helped out, whilst retaining higher co2 levels. 

This is what i'm doing and it's proving to be quite good.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*

Hi Mark

Its a 100cm luminaire with 2 x 39w Power-Glo's and 2 x 39w Life_Glo's, 2 of which are on 10am to 5pm, and the other 2 are 12pm to 2pm.  The luminaire is 20cm above the water.

Tony


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*

Lovely, just lovely 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*

Tank is still looking great Tony, you need to update your other Journal too


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Its a 100cm luminaire with 2 x 39w Power-Glo's and 2 x 39w Life_Glo's, 2 of which are on 10am to 5pm, and the other 2 are 12pm to 2pm. The luminaire is 20cm above the water.



relatively speaking (right word?) it compares to a 120cm tank with 2 x 54 then another 2 x 54 w for 2 hours...So similar to my set up.

I'm running just 2 x 54 at anyone time with the light 30cm away from the water and still getting good growth, so maybe kill the second 2 lights.

One thing I've noticed is, lowering the lights just 10cm induces pearling, and a lot of it, so this tells me the margins for error/algae are minute. I mean, who'd say 10cm was a big jump?...i wouldn't!  but it's massive. I raised the lights to stop the pearling and give me 'breathing space' But with the same co2 injection rate as a high light tank...This is critical IMO

food for thought mate   

Slick tank by the way


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Lovely, just lovely





			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Tank is still looking great Tony, you need to update your other Journal too


Thanks Sam and Paulo.  The other journal will be updated later in the week - I'm waiting on the shoal of SAE's to prep that one for photos, but I think they're stuffed already   



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm running just 2 x 54 at anyone time with the light 30cm away from the water and still getting good growth, so maybe kill the second 2 lights.
> One thing I've noticed is, lowering the lights just 10cm induces pearling, and a lot of it, so this tells me the margins for error/algae are minute. I mean, who'd say 10cm was a big jump?...i wouldn't! but it's massive. I raised the lights to stop the pearling and give me 'breathing space' But with the same co2 injection rate as a high light tank...This is critical IMO


Interesting observations mark, I'll give it a go   When the second light comes on I get pearling but only on the Balansae - its pretty thick on the surface now now so stops alot of the light getting down to the lower levels. 

Tony


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*

Wonderful updates, Tony,  Thanks for sharing.  

Image quality looks better too.  You must have a new camera and lenses....


----------



## flygja

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*

Nice! I think I like it without too much moss too. That first shot is really marvelous with all the fish in a school swimming through the foliage. It does look like they like to hide there. 

The Bolbitis isn't look very lush though, I would probably remove it or bring them together onto one part of the hardscape.


----------



## Mark Webb

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*

Looking stunning Tony   . Balansae is looking, great but I have found it does kill the light to the lower part of the tank.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Image quality looks better too. You must have a new camera and lenses....


Thanks George, its taking abit of getting used to though !



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> The Bolbitis isn't look very lush though, I would probably remove it or bring them together onto one part of the hardscape.


Yep you're right Fly' - I've thought about doing that, but the whole thing may be rescaped in the next month so I may not get round to it   



			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Looking stunning Tony. Balansae is looking, great but I have found it does kill the light to the lower part of the tank.


I think you're right Mark, I may trim back some of the longer stems to let the light through a bit.

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Tonys 'Peacocks Crypt' - 200L*

The end of an era !  This was my first aquascape, and its been running for over 2 years now, but today I stripped it down.  I'd been trying to do this for a while now but work and another project (http://www.restokab.com) have got in the way of doing so, and have kept me off the forum for a while too 

It had become overgrown and had a bit of BBA too, plus the cabinet had swollen on one side when there was a leak so when todays job was cancelled this morning I decided to crack on !

Sorry about the iphone pics, but there was too much water flyind around to risk the Canon     This is pretty much how it was looking before hand ( an old pic but not much had changed since):






There were some mighty roots on the Crypt Balansae...





All the plants out...





These were all cleaned of old foliage and potted up in the storage tank for the next scape 

2 year old ADA Malaya disturbed...I found a very healthy Botia Striata in there, that I'd assumed dead a year ago !





So after it was drained and cleaned, I moved it to its new home on the other side of the studio, and placed it on its all new TGM cabinet  8) 





So much as I'm sad to see it go, I cant wait to start playing with hardscape in the morning 

Thanks for the 8000 views    !

Tony


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Hehe. Cant believe you saying it was your first aquascape. Looking forward to your new scape and please do update the other journals   
This hardscape was an inspiration to me when I just started


----------



## Barbapappa

Awesome read this topic! Very interested in seeing what you come up with next!


----------



## nayr88

Great Journal and nice end product  I'm a little upset about how filthy that inlet is haha only joking.

Good luck with the next one mate, ill keep an eye out.


----------



## mdhardy01

Shame that this has come to an end,
Must say this was my inspiration for running a proper planted tank too
Matt


----------



## Bobtastic

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Hehe. Cant believe you saying it was your first aquascape. Looking forward to your new scape and please do update the other journals
> This hardscape was an inspiration to me when I just started



Same for me. It was one of the images I used to convince my gf that it was a good idea!


----------



## mlgt

Its been a great journal and shame I didnt get the chance to view it in the flesh


----------



## bigmatt

this is one of those rare tanks that we all 'know' - the Mona Lisa of the aquascaping world! And rightly so - it's an absolute masterpiece! Also a fantastic example of what can be done with undemanding plants that are (mostly) readily available. Genius! No pressure on the next one ...  Matt


----------



## George Farmer

All good things...

Looking forward to the next creation mate.   

For those that haven't seen Tony's interview - http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=2569


----------



## Steve Smith

Shame to see it go, but new beginnings are great for getting the creative juices flowing   I look forward to the next one Tony!


----------



## Stu Worrall

twas a beautiful tank tony and sad to see it go but onward and upward as they say    The new cab and lights look great, roll on the new scape..


----------



## Tony Swinney

stuworrall said:
			
		

> roll on the new scape..



Funny you should say that Stu - the new scape will be rolling - I've had castors put on the cabinet so I can roll it in and out from the wall to allow me to play around with backlighting 

Thanks for all the wonderful comments folks.  It's great to hear that this scape inspired a couple of people to get into aquascaping - thats what journals are all about  

I've just got to come up with something better now - hardscaping started last night 

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

End of an era mate.

I've just received my Castor's too Tony. They came late for the 60cm, but for the 120cm they ll be installed.


----------



## John Starkey

That setup was a pleasure to watch from start to finish,i can,t wait for your next one,considering that was your first scape the new one has be special to beat it,

get planting mate,
john.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Now thats a good idea about the castors both.  Care to let us know which type you bought and where from as that would be handy on my 90cm for and future re-scapes


----------



## Tony Swinney

Hi Stu, these are the ones I went for :

http://www.coldenecastorsandwheels....yurethane_Tyred_Plain_Bore_-_Fixed_Castor.asp

I went for 6 of the 80mm / 150kg ones, in the fixed design as I only need to roll the cabinet in one direction.  The supplier was really helpful in taking all the details and recommending these for the job.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon

This was an inspirational tank, looking forward to your next scape


----------

